# Tajima Error Code 225



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

This morning I set up my Tajima to embroider caps and now it is giving me a 225 error code (225: Stitching outside of cap frame space). I am not understanding why it is giving me this code and I am not sure what I need to do in order to get it into the embroidery space. So frustrated with Tajima manual because they don't offer easily findable solutions to their error codes. Anyways, can anyone help?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Error code 225 means you have hit the height limit for the cap. Anything that exceeds 65 millimeters will hit that limit.

A quick fix is not to put it into cap mode leave it set up for shirts, and you will never again get that error code.

Be sure you know that your design will fit. After all the years we have been running tajima, we know what size will fit. I have had it turned off for years. Good luck to you.


----------



## TGrubb (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. Someone finally was able to answer my question and their answer was basically the same, but the opposite. I was having trouble with the caps. Definitely appreciate it.


----------



## Bigmaddog (Oct 6, 2019)

Need to adjust the cable on my Tajima 8 head. One of the drivers is off center. Does anyone know of a video about how to adjust these cables and drivers?


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

I didn't see what model you have but I service all of the tajimas. There was a tool that came with each new machine that adjusts the cables. It was a long shaft with a block on each end. On one end there is a nut that allows you to tighten the cable. I'm not aware of a video but if you locate the tool I'' be glad to walk you through it.


----------

